# MacBook Pro Mail keeps opening on it's own.



## planethopper (Mar 14, 2009)

I haven't even set up the mail on my MacBook but it keeps opening up, maybe three times a week or so. Does this mean someone is hacking into my computer?


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

Check your Startup options. *System Preferences*---->*Accounts*---->*Login Items*---->*Unselect/Delete* Mac Mail from the list.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Doubt it. Unless you have set the Mac up for remote login (which is off by default unlike Windows) and given someone your root password. Mail will open on it's own if you click on a email link in any program or web page.


----------

